# Rift günstig bestellen...Guide



## kowski der Hüter (10. Februar 2011)

[font="Calibri, Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]





> RIFT kann schon seit geraumer Zeit vorbestellt werden. Wo ihr bestellen könnt haben die Trion Mitarbeiter für euch im





> [font="Calibri, Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]Forum zusammengefasst.
> Wie sich die Angebote unterscheiden und wodurch ihr eine Menge Geld sparen könnt werde ich euch kurz erläutern.
> 
> Amazon.de[/font][font="Calibri, Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Calibri, Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]bietet RIFT als boxed Versionen der Standard und Collectors Edition an. Sie schlagen sich in einem Gesamtpreis von 47,99&#8364; für die Standard Edition und 64,99&#8364; für die Collectors Edition nieder. Die Versandkosten sind inklusive.
> ...


[/font]

[/font]


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

_Du könntest auch einfach den Beitrag ausm anderen Forum verlinken können..dann hättest du nicht alles selber schreiben müssen und es wäre auf's gleiche hinaus gelaufen..

Link : Klick mich!

Aber wie auch immer - will ja nicht nur flamen.

Danke für den Beitrag._


----------



## myxir21 (10. Februar 2011)

Schweizer bezahlen im offiziellen Trionshop in $. Das heisst die normale Version kostet nur 49$

Aufgrund des sehr starken Frankens ist der Wechselkurs von Dollar in Franken sehr gut. Ihr bezahlt also atm ca 47 Franken für die Standardedition. Und das über den offiziellen Webshop.

(Zum Vergleich. 47 Franken entsprechen ca 35 Euro.)

Das ohne irgendwelche Drittregistrierungen und Rabattcodes.

Als ich das ganze gekauft habe waren die Wechselpreise noch günstiger. Umgerechnet habe ich für die Standardedition ca 31 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## La Saint (11. Februar 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Als ich das ganze gekauft habe waren die Wechselpreise noch günstiger. Umgerechnet habe ich für die Standardedition ca 31 Euro bezahlt.


Das ist ja ein Ding. Wie kann ich als deutscher Staatsbürger im schweizer Trionshop einkaufen und dort in Dollar bezahlen?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## painschkes (11. Februar 2011)

_Du hast schon gelesen was er im ersten Satz geschrieben hat?_


----------



## Spunky25 (12. Februar 2011)

is das denn ganz sicher, dass das mit der deutschen riftversion funktioniert? weil bei direct2drive steht:
"This game is available for purchase in US, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and Mexico."

Hätte das schon gern bestätigt, bevor ich das Geld im Klo versenke 

Greetz 
Spunky


Edit:
Naja hab grad gesehn, dass das referal program eh geändert wurde... von daher hat es sich ohnehin erledigt!


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2011)

_Wieso? Kostet umgerechnet immernoch weniger.

Also ich konnt meinen Key ohne Probleme aktivieren - was dabei rausgekommen ist solltest du auf dem Bild erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Giben (13. Februar 2011)

also ich möchte es mir auch bei D2D bestellen, allerdings bekomme ich immer die Meldung "Error: RIFT Digital Collector's Edition is Country restricted on your IP." -.-
Kann man da was machen.Hab auf US eingestellt, weil da noch 15% Rabatt drauf ist.Bei UK geht der Rabatt net .


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Februar 2011)

Eventuell haben die das jetzt unterbunden...keine Ahnung.
Bei mir ging´s, hab es vor cirka 2 Wochen für 30€ gekauft.


----------



## Giben (13. Februar 2011)

Gibt es vieleicht noch ne andere Möglichkeit da billiger ranzukommen?


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Februar 2011)

Bin der Meinung, dass im Riftforum noch weitere Bezugsmöglichkeiten genannt wurden, wo man das ganze etwas billiger bekommt. Aber da musst du dich wohl selber durchwühlen...

http://foren.riftgam...99005#post99005

Also im Riftforum steht auch, dass das bei D2D nicht mehr möglich ist


----------



## Giben (13. Februar 2011)

Schade :-(
Na , dann werd es ich halt eben noch nicht kaufen und wart bis es billiger wird -.-
Hab keine Lust denen meine €uros in den Rachen zu schmeissen :-(


----------



## sampai (17. Februar 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Schweizer bezahlen im offiziellen Trionshop in $. Das heisst die normale Version kostet nur 49$


Haben die das geändert? Bin Schweizer und sobald ich im Trionshop auf "Digital Standard Edition
$49.99" klicke und mich danach einlogge, steht dann trotzdem:

"You are purchasing...
Product
RIFT Digital Standard Edition (€49.99)"

Und bei der Subscription auch "€12.99/month".


----------



## darksilver1 (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich konnte auch noch problemlos vor einigen Wochen das game bei d2d kaufen wo noch angezeigt wurde das es worldwide war. 
Nun befindet sich dort auch nur noch eine eingeschränkte Variante.



> This game is available for purchase in US, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and Mexico and is not eligible for refunds.



Witzigerweise steht worldwide aber noch im uk shop von d2d. Also entweder ist denen selber aufgefallen das sie dadurch Geld verlieren oder Trion hat druck gemacht.....



> This game is available for purchase Worldwide and is not eligible for refunds.




Ansonsten gibt es vielleicht noch das bekannt play.com wo man die Sachen noch per Versand bekommt. Die 30 Tage gamecard kostet dort 11.49€ bzw 34.99€ für die normale Version.

Soweit ich das anderen Foren entnehmen konnte, kann man bei d2d durchaus 15% sparen aber das bedeutet ne menge Arbeit um all die Sperren zu umschiffen......


----------



## Timold (17. Februar 2011)

Dort gibt es schon für 39.99 http://clubic.dlgamer.de/spiele_download_und_kaufen-rift_standard_edition-download-p-9148.html


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn man das bei Game.co.uk bestellt, ist das Spiel trotzdem auf Deutsch installierbar? Oder zählt einfach nur ein Account-code?


----------



## orkman (17. Februar 2011)

mensch was sind schon 10-15 euro heutzutage ? .... nix ... ne zeitung im zeitschrifthandel kostet heute schon 8 euro oder so
einfach 2 packungen weniger rauchen oder kurz ein bissl weniger bier trinken und gut is .... wenn ich hier dann lese " geld in den rachen schmeissen" ...
da zockt wow durchaus mehr ab : 20 euro : char neu machen
50 euro : server trans + char aendern ... etc...


----------



## Madde (17. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wenn man das bei Game.co.uk bestellt, ist das Spiel trotzdem auf Deutsch installierbar? Oder zählt einfach nur ein Account-code?



ich würde das spiel ohnehin auf englisch installieren! auf englisch sind die "ur-stimmen" für die emotes der welt-events meistens besser, siehe zB. wow !


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (1. März 2011)

Hallo,
mittlerweile gibts rift bei UK d2d für ca. 35 Eur.
Der Aktivierungscode dürfte doch auch bei einem Deutschen Acc. freischaltbar sein oder ?


----------



## Thaielb (2. März 2011)

Ich bin schon etwas verwundert, warum man sich soviel von WoW abschaut, das Vertriebssystem aber nicht übernimmt. Der Hit bei WoW als neuer Spieler ist doch, dass ich das Spiel testen kann, kostenlos. Dann kann ich die Vollversion kaufen und habe gleich 30 Tage  die ersten 60 Level spielen, für ganze 12 Eur. Danach ist man so süchtig, dass man ohne zu zögern auch noch die teuren Addon kauft.  Ich gehe also ein recht geringes finanzielles Risiko ein. Bereits bei Aion und auch bei Rift musst ich aber das drei- bis vierfache ausgeben, bekomme aber nur 30 Tage Spielzeit. Gefällt es mir dann doch nicht (oder ich habe Heimweh nach Azeroth) sind 40 eur umsonst ausgegeben worden. Wie will man mit so einem Vertriebskonzept gegenüber WoW bestehen oder gar Kunden abwerben? Sinnvoller wäre es doch den Ein- und Umstieg günstig zu machen, damit man es auch für WoW-Spieler interessant macht.


----------



## BigDaemon (2. März 2011)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Ich bin schon etwas verwundert, warum man sich soviel von WoW abschaut, das Vertriebssystem aber nicht übernimmt. Der Hit bei WoW als neuer Spieler ist doch, dass ich das Spiel testen kann, kostenlos. Dann kann ich die Vollversion kaufen und habe gleich 30 Tage die ersten 60 Level spielen, für ganze 12 Eur. Danach ist man so süchtig, dass man ohne zu zögern auch noch die teuren Addon kauft. Ich gehe also ein recht geringes finanzielles Risiko ein. Bereits bei Aion und auch bei Rift musst ich aber das drei- bis vierfache ausgeben, bekomme aber nur 30 Tage Spielzeit. Gefällt es mir dann doch nicht (oder ich habe Heimweh nach Azeroth) sind 40 eur umsonst ausgegeben worden. Wie will man mit so einem Vertriebskonzept gegenüber WoW bestehen oder gar Kunden abwerben? Sinnvoller wäre es doch den Ein- und Umstieg günstig zu machen, damit man es auch für WoW-Spieler interessant macht.



Du denkst aber schon dran, dass WoW zu Release auch seine vollen 40€ gekostet hat??? Und selbst als BC rauskam noch nicht viel günstiger ist???
Eine 10-Day-Trial bei RIFT wäre ne tolle Sache, aber über den Preis zu meckern is in dem Fall einfach fehl am Platz sorry...


----------



## Thaielb (2. März 2011)

Ich mecker nicht, ich sage nur, dass Rift genauso wie seine Vorgänger scheitern wird. Auch wegen des Preises. Wer fragt den heute noch nach WAR oder Aion, und letzteres ist auch erst ein Jahr alt. Wenn man gegen WoW bestehen will reicht es nicht aus ein gutes Spiel zu machen.
Offensichtlich hat man auch eingesehen, dass dieses Vertriebskonzept in den USA nicht geht, warum kostet es dort deutlich weniger asl in Europa?


----------



## Ogil (2. März 2011)

Wieso kostet es in den USA deutlich weniger? Dir ist schon klar, dass es lokale Preise gibt und der Dollar seit Jahren schwaechelt und dadurch scheinbar niedrigere Preise entstehen wenn man in Euro umrechnet? In den USA kostet Rift sicher genauso viel wie jedes andere PC-Spiel, genau wie es hier genauso viel kostet wie jedes andere neue PC-Spiel.

Ansonsten: Eine kostenlose Demo wird es sicher irgendwann geben. Zu Release gibt es die allerdings bei ziemlich keinem MMO. Schliesslich will man erstmal die Box-Verkaeufe einstreichen. Jeder Entwickler ist sich sicher mittlerweile bewusst, dass ein beachtlicher Teil der Spieler nach dem ersten Monat nicht bleibt. Wenn ich von denen trotzdem das Geld fuers Spiel bekommen kann, waer ich doch bloed drauf zu verzichten.


----------



## Elrigh (2. März 2011)

Und wer das Pech hat eine Telefon-Authorisierung vornehmen zu müssen zahlt für das Gespräch nach Übersee wieviel zusätzlich?

Mir persönlich ist es relativ egal, was ein Spiel kostet, solange es das Geld wert ist. Und RIFT IST sein Geld werd. Und ich hab auch kein Problem 10 Euro mehr zu zahlen für eine Se mit netten Items, die man ab Level 20 so gut wie nicht mehr braucht.
Und was Abogebühren angeht: Nach der Katastrophe von Lotro F2P steh ich auf dem Standpunkt, dass ich anstelle von Lifetime Accs oder F2P lieber monatlich was zahle und dafür das Spiel nicht kaputt gemacht wird. Oder so Sachen kommen wie "Rucksack-mieten-auf-Zeit-Abzocke" wie bei ROM.




> Ich mecker nicht, ich sage nur, dass Rift genauso wie seine Vorgänger scheitern wird.



O Contrer, Mon Ami. WAR ist gescheitert, weil es zu PVP-lastig und das Spielsystem zu eigenwillig ist für die breite Masse. AION ist gescheitert, weil nicht jeder auf ASIA-MMO-Feeling steht. RIFT hingegen hat viel von seinen "Vorgängern" gelernt und schamlos das übernommen, was gut funktioniert. Warum auch nicht. Dann haben sie das Spiel um einige sinnvolle Features erweitert. Das Rezept stimmt, der Cookie sieht lecker aus und schmeckt auch lecker. Dagegen wirkt WOW wie ein trockener Keks aus nem Atombunker der 60er. Essbar, aber ziemlich zäh und öde.

Ach übrigens: Kann man behaupten, ein Spiel sei gescheitert, wenn es immer noch gespielt wird und genug Geld einbringt, damit die Server noch laufen können? Vielleicht sind einige Spiele nicht so Erfolgreich wie WOW, aber solange die Server laufen, ist es meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht gescheitert.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2011)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Wenn man gegen WoW bestehen will reicht es nicht aus ein gutes Spiel zu machen.



Sondern man sollte es auch noch verschenken?


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (2. März 2011)

hat sich erledigt =)


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2011)

Wenn du eh sparen musst, warum kaufst du es dann überhaupt?

Es gibt viele Spieler die bei direkc2drive bestellt haben und die können alle spielen.


----------



## BigDaemon (2. März 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> O Contrer, Mon Ami. WAR ist gescheitert, weil es zu PVP-lastig und das Spielsystem zu eigenwillig ist für die breite Masse. AION ist gescheitert, weil nicht jeder auf ASIA-MMO-Feeling steht. RIFT hingegen hat viel von seinen "Vorgängern" gelernt und schamlos das übernommen, was gut funktioniert. Warum auch nicht. Dann haben sie das Spiel um einige sinnvolle Features erweitert. Das Rezept stimmt, der Cookie sieht lecker aus und schmeckt auch lecker. Dagegen wirkt WOW wie ein trockener Keks aus nem Atombunker der 60er. Essbar, aber ziemlich zäh und öde.
> 
> Ach übrigens: Kann man behaupten, ein Spiel sei gescheitert, wenn es immer noch gespielt wird und genug Geld einbringt, damit die Server noch laufen können? Vielleicht sind einige Spiele nicht so Erfolgreich wie WOW, aber solange die Server laufen, ist es meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht gescheitert.



Du sprichst mir mit dem letzten Satz aus der Seele - ein Spiel ist nicht "gescheitert" so lange es sich für Publisher und Entwickler lohnt. Und so wohl AION als auch WAR tun dies (nebst Lotro, EQ 1+2, AoC etc.) sonst gäbe es sie nichtmehr.
GESCHEITERT war z.B. ApB, welches recht zügig nach Release wieder dichtgemacht wurde. Aber die Gefahr seh ich auch bei Rift noch lange nicht. RIFT WILL sich offiziell auch garnicht mit WoW messen, warum auch? Trion wird genug verdienen mit ca. 1Mio spielern (+- ein paar die immer kommen und gehen), 10 oder mehr Mio BRAUCHTS einfach nicht um "erfolgreich" zu sein.

Und was den Preis angeht:
Auch RIFT wird in den nächsten Wochen im Preis noch fallen wie jedes Spiel nach Release und 39€ is für ein Neuspiel einfach n normaler Preis und hat mMn garnichts damit zu tun ob es erfolgreich wird oder nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass man auf den Preisfall sehr lange warten kann. Z.B. habe ich damals im Januar für die CE-Box auf Amazon 65€ bezahlt, bzw bei dem Preis zugeschlagen. Mittlerweile kostet es knapp 90€. Bei der normalen Version ist es auch nicht viel anders.

Warum sollte also der Preis so schnell wieder runtergehen?


----------



## Kankru (3. März 2011)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Ich mecker nicht, ich sage nur, dass Rift genauso wie seine Vorgänger scheitern wird. Auch wegen des Preises.



Schwachsinn! Ein neuer der WoW spielen will sollte sich auch alle Addons und das Hauptspiel kaufen (um alle Rassen und Klassen zu haben), da kommste auf den gleichen Wert!
Ich glaub Rift wird zwar keine starke Konkurrenz aber immerhin einen festen Stand einnehmen im Kampf um die MMO-User!


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat man auch eingesehen, dass dieses Vertriebskonzept in den USA nicht geht, warum kostet es dort deutlich weniger asl in Europa?



Für die Amerikaner kostet es sogar deutlich mehr! 
Das Spiel kostet dort im Durchschnitt 50-60$...und in ihrer Volkswirtschaft ist 1$ ungefähr so viel wie bei uns 1€.
Der Vorteil für Europäer ist nunmal der starke Euro, der in den letzten Monaten wieder angezogen hat. Das ist reine Geldwirtschaft und hat weder was mit Vertriebswegen, Publishern noch Entwicklern zu tun...


----------



## Freakypriest (3. März 2011)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Ich mecker nicht, ich sage nur, dass Rift genauso wie seine Vorgänger scheitern wird. Auch wegen des Preises. Wer fragt den heute noch nach WAR oder Aion, und letzteres ist auch erst ein Jahr alt. Wenn man gegen WoW bestehen will reicht es nicht aus ein gutes Spiel zu machen.
> Offensichtlich hat man auch eingesehen, dass dieses Vertriebskonzept in den USA nicht geht, warum kostet es dort deutlich weniger asl in Europa?



Was ein schwachsinn. Der Preis ist volkommen in ordnung, wie schon erwähnt ist der Preis in den USA nur für uns günstiger aber für die Amis selber ist das eben nicht der fall.
Und warum gegen WoW bestehen? Es ist doch kein Krieg und es geht gar nicht ums verdrängen sondern nur das es halt ein weiters kleine MMO gibt mit potenziel seinen Kundenstamm auf Jahre zu binden. Eine kleinere Community ist mir sogar lieber.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (3. März 2011)

Computerspiele importier ich meist bei den Briten, kenn ich sehr viele andere dies genauso handhaben. Die Preisunterschiede sind schlichtweg gewaltig...

Hab Rift auch digital bei direct2drive gekauft. 30£ hat das Spiel ansich dort gekostet, und dann gabs durch den promotioncode "vatfree" nochmal 20% abgezogen. Umgerechnet hab ich demnach 28&#8364; gezahlt, fast die Hälfte weniger als was es bei uns kostet.

Aber wenn wer lieber in Deutschland kauft und das doppelte zahlt, jedem das seine...


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Computerspiele importier ich meist bei den Briten, kenn ich sehr viele andere dies genauso handhaben. Die Preisunterschiede sind schlichtweg gewaltig...



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du bei den einschlägigen Onlinehändlern bestellst? 

Die verschicken ja aus den Channel Islands...einer Zollfreizone. Das hat natürlich einen riesigen Marktvorteil, aber auch den Nachteil, dass ggf. Zoll fällig wird ab 26,50&#8364;. Wenn der Händler nicht so gütig ist und Produkte über dieser Freigerenze vom Festland verschickt 
Dass da weder normale englische, noch deutsche Händler mithalten können weil diese Steuern zahlen müssen,ist ja auch klar


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (3. März 2011)

Es gibt keinen Zoll innerhalb der EU...


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Zölle innerhalb der EU...



Jain. Du musst, wenn du aus den Channel Islands importierst ab einem Warenwert von 26,50&#8364; noch 19% Mehrwertsteuer blechen, wenn der Zoll das Päckchen abfängt.

Ob man dass jetzt Zoll nennt (ich weiß, der Begriff ist eigentlich falsch) oder Mehrwertsteuer ist eigentlich egal. Du musst zahlen.

Das entfällt aber, wenn du vom englischen Festland deine Päckchen bekommst. Aber nur die wenigsten Versand-Shops aus England sind auf dem Festland 
Shopto, TheHut, Zavvi, Amazon.co.uk....sie alle verschicken von Guernsey oder Jerzy.
Nur die Game.co.uk-Gruppe verschickt nur vom Festland.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. März 2011)

Funktioniert das noch mit dem DL von der Amiseite?


----------



## Karli1994 (3. März 2011)

ich wollte mal fragen ob mann die 12.99 im monat auch über LSV zahlen kann


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> ich wollte mal fragen ob mann die 12.99 im monat auch über LSV zahlen kann




zZ gehen nur Kreditkarte, Gametime Cahrd und PayPal.

Du müsstest also das ELV über Paypal abwickeln


----------



## myadictivo (4. März 2011)

auf direct2drive kann man das spiel aber immer noch nur preordern ?
da der headstart heute ja ausläuft bräuchte ich auch mal nen vollversions-key.
eigentlich hab ich ne saturn preoder. aber leider kotzt sich deren seite nicht aus, was der spass kosten soll. außerdem ist der nächste saturn 50km weit weg.
auf amazon hab ich auch grad keine lust, der preis ist zwar in ordnung, aber ich bezweifle das die packung dann bis morgen auch hier ankommt 

bleibt also nur der online kauf, wenn ich übers wochenende nicht auf dem trocknen sitzen will


----------



## LoLTroll (4. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> auf direct2drive kann man das spiel aber immer noch nur preordern ?



nö, da ist aus dem "Preorder"- Button ein "Buy" geworden. d.h. auch, dass du direkt den Vollversionskey bekommst bzw. dieser in der Accountverwaltung auftaucht.


----------



## myadictivo (4. März 2011)

okay, also bei mir wars heut morgen noch ein pre-order button. dann check ich das nachher mal, sobald der headstart zugang nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## myadictivo (5. März 2011)

ich kaufs jetzt halt doch im laden. direct2drive ist mir irgendwie suspekt. da blick ich nicht durch. außerdem hatte ich da wohl schon einen account, weil ich mal bei irgend nem spiel meine email adresse angeben mußte (irgendwas mit ign).

leider hab ich zu spät geschaltet. bei zavi gibts das teil für 23pfund in der retail verpackung. leider dauert die lieferung aber immer gut 10 werktage 

andere online only lizenz verkäufer sind mir da einfach auch zu teuer. keine lust soviel geld nur für nen key zu blechen. also entweder ich hols mir jetzt beim örtlichen fachmarkt oder ich bestells doch bei zavi, spar kohle und beiss in den sauren warte apfel


----------

